# أحاسيس لن تنساها أبدا........



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*أنك أحببت يوما شخص ولكنه جرحك بصراحته بعدم حبك


*أنك أحسست يوما بالحنان تجاه أحدهم ولكن لم تجد حضن يدفئك


*أنك رأيت الأمل في أعين أحدهم ولكن لم تتسنا لك الفرصة لمقابلتهم ثانية


*أنك شعرت بالخيبة لعدم تقديمك كل شيء جميل لأعز إنسان على قلبك


*أنك أنزلت دمعة بسبب شخص لم يقدم لك سوى الألم


*أنك فقدت كل ثقتك بذاتك لعدم قدرتك على تحقيق ما تريده


*أنك شعرت بالظلم جراء معاملة الناس السيئة لك


*أنك أحسست بالوحدة لعدم ايجادك الحبيب الذي يسعدك


*أنك أحست بالحزن على شيء فقدته وكان أجمل شيء بحياتك


*أنك أحببت نفسك لمجرد شعورك بأنك الأفضل


*أنك أزلت الثقة التي منحتها لمن حولك بسبب انسان أو صديق قد خانك


*أنك شعرت بالندم على أشياء فعلتها دون أن تعلم حتى تستيقظ بعد فوات الاوان


*أنك أحسست بشعور تجاه شخص لم تحسه بحياتك تجاه أ حد…


*أنك أخفيت حبا لكي لا تلفت الانتباه للناس من حولك


*بأنك نظرت يوما إلى أعين شخص فلم تجد سوى نظرة ساخرة


*وأنك إذا تكلمت مع أحدهم ما يؤلمك فيكون رأيه فيك بأنك مريض نفسيا


*وانك فجأة تنظر للوقت فترى انك تائه بين السنين وبين الاوقات


*وانك توهم روحك بأنها محتاجة لأحد فلا تجد المعين…….. وتبقى تائه ببحور


الدنيا المليئة بالناس الذين تصل درجة الخيانة عندهم الى تضييع أعز أصدقائهم

دون أن يشعروا.................


*فهل مررت بهذا الشعور أن أعز صديق أصبح يبحث عن أشياء كي يهدم حياتك

بها


*وأنك أخفقت يوما في تحقيق ما تريد فلا تسمع سوى صوت الأبواب التي تغلق في وجهك............


*وانك تمسح دمع الأخرين لكي تخفي أثاردمعك النائي............


*وأنك تقول لنفسك ما يرضيها وتنسى ما يرضي الأخرين .......


*وأنك تهان احيانا من أغلى الناس عليك معتقدا أنهم ينصحوك بقولهم


*وأنك لم تعد ترى أحدا في اللحظة التي كنت بحاجة لهم


*وأنك لم تنسى الكلام الذي جرحك من أغلى الناس عليك


*وأنك شعرت بالظلم تجاه نفسك وكنت انت الظالم لها


*وأنك تشعر بالشوق لمجرد مرورك بأماكن كانت تعني لك الكثير


*وأنك تسمع صوت الأحجار تتكلم في الأماكن التي كانت لك فيها ذكريات


*فقل لي هل لك ان تنسى تلك الأحاسيس التي تعمقت في قلبك ؟​


----------



## SALVATION (25 نوفمبر 2008)

_



*أنك أحست بالحزن على شيء فقدته وكان أجمل شيء بحياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اعتقد  بيكون صعب جدا التعويض




فقل لي هل لك ان تنسى تلك الأحاسيس التي تعمقت في قلبك ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

من الصعب انك تنسى موقف اثر فيك او اشتركة فى عمل مهم ان كان 
وهنا نتكلم عن القلب وما ادرك
مشكور كوكو على موضوعك الحساس
تسلم ايدك




​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا تونى 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2008)

> *أنك أنزلت دمعة بسبب شخص لم يقدم لك سوى الألم
> 
> 
> *أنك فقدت كل ثقتك بذاتك لعدم قدرتك على تحقيق ما تريده




كلام اكتر من رااااااااااااااائع 

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

> فهل مررت بهذا الشعور أن أعز صديق أصبح يبحث عن أشياء كي يهدم حياتك
> 
> بها


*تعبتنى خالص دى*
*كلمه صعبه جدا*

*بس باقى الكلام رائع*
*وكان نفسى اقتبسه كله *

*شكرا لتعب محبتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## nonaa (25 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوعك تحفه يا مااااااااان
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*صعب صعب بجد*
*كل احاسيس مستحيل الواحد يقدر ينساها *


*انا بحييك علي الموضوع الجميل دا يا كوكو *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> كلام اكتر من رااااااااااااااائع
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا كوكو


 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا كاندى 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *تعبتنى خالص دى*
> *كلمه صعبه جدا*
> 
> *بس باقى الكلام رائع*
> ...


 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا تويتى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> موضوعك تحفه يا مااااااااان​
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا نونا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2008)

> *وأنك لم تنسى الكلام الذي جرحك من أغلى الناس عليك
> 
> 
> *وأنك شعرت بالظلم تجاه نفسك وكنت انت الظالم لها


​

كوكو مان رائع جدا" موضوعك
مشكور اخي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *صعب صعب بجد*
> 
> *كل احاسيس مستحيل الواحد يقدر ينساها *​
> 
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ميرو  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> كوكو مان رائع جدا" موضوعك
> مشكور اخي​
> سلام المسيح​


ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا كليم ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*أحاسيس لن تنساها ابدا*

*أحاسيس لن تنساها أبدا



*أنك أحببت يوما شخص ولكنه جرحك بصراحته بعدم حبك


*أنك أحسست يوما بالحنان تجاه أحدهم ولكن لم تجد حضن يدفئك


*أنك رأيت الأمل في أعين أحدهم ولكن لم تتسنا لك الفرصة لمقابلتهم ثانية


*أنك شعرت بالخيبة لعدم تقديمك كل شيء جميل لأعز إنسان على قلبك

*أنك أنزلت دمعة بسبب شخص لم يقدم لك سوى الألم


*أنك فقدت كل ثقتك بذاتك لعدم قدرتك على تحقيق ما تريده


*أنك شعرت بالظلم جراء معاملة الناس السيئة لك


*أنك أحسست بالوحدة لعدم ايجادك الحبيب الذي يسعدك


*أنك أحسست بالحزن على شيء فقدته وكان أجمل شيء بحياتك


*أنك أحببت نفسك لمجرد شعورك بأنك الأفضل


*أنك أزلت الثقة التي منحتها لمن حولك بسبب انسان أو صديق قد خانك


*أنك شعرت بالندم على أشياء فعلتها دون أن تعلم حتى تستيقظ بعد فوات الاوان


*أنك أحسست بشعور تجاه شخص لم تحسه بحياتك تجاه أ حد…


*أنك أخفيت حبا لكي لا تلفت الانتباه للناس من حولك


*بأنك نظرت يوما إلى أعين شخص فلم تجد سوى نظرة ساخرة


*وأنك إذا تكلمت مع أحدهم ما يؤلمك فيكون رأيه فيك بأنك مريض نفسيا


*وانك فجأة تنظر للوقت فترى انك تائه بين السنين وبين الاوقات


*وانك توهم روحك بأنها محتاجة لأحد فلا تجد المعين…….. وتبقى تائه ببحور


الدنيا المليئة بالناس الذين تصل درجة الخيانة عندهم الى تضييع أعز أصدقائهم

دون أن يشعروا.................


*فهل مررت بهذا الشعور أن أعز صديق أصبح يبحث عن أشياء كي يهدم حياتك بها


*وأنك أخفقت يوما في تحقيق ما تريد فلا تسمع سوى صوت الأبواب التي تغلق في وجهك............


*وانك تمسح دمع الأخرين لكي تخفي أثار دمعك النائي............


*وأنك تقول لنفسك ما يرضيها وتنسى ما يرضي الأخرين .......


*وأنك تهان احيانا من أغلى الناس عليك معتقدا أنهم ينصحوك بقولهم


*وأنك لم تعد ترى أحدا في اللحظة التي كنت بحاجة لهم


*وأنك لم تنسى الكلام الذي جرحك من أغلى الناس عليك


*وأنك شعرت بالظلم تجاه نفسك وكنت انت الظالم لها


*وأنك تشعر بالشوق لمجرد مرورك بأماكن كانت تعني لك الكثير


*وأنك تسمع صوت الأحجار تتكلم في الأماكن التي كانت لك فيها ذكريات


*فقل لي هل لك ان تنسى تلك الأحاسيس التي تعمقت في قلبك ؟ 

*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لن تنساها ابدا*

*أنك شعرت بالظلم جراء معاملة الناس السيئة لك

اه ياخويا اه كلامك كوله بيجى على الجرح
ميرسىىىىى جدا ليبك
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لن تنساها ابدا*

جوجو بجد صعب انى اقتبس جمله واحده 

هظلم الموضوع 

جميل جدااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لن تنساها ابدا*



كيريا قال:


> *أنك شعرت بالظلم جراء معاملة الناس السيئة لك*
> 
> *اه ياخويا اه كلامك كوله بيجى على الجرح*
> *ميرسىىىىى جدا ليبك*
> *ربنا يعوضك*


**
*وميرسى ليكى ولمرورك الجميلة *
*نورتى يا كيريا*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لن تنساها ابدا*



candy shop قال:


> جوجو بجد صعب انى اقتبس جمله واحده ​
> 
> هظلم الموضوع ​
> جميل جدااااااااااااااا​
> ...


**
*نورتى بمشاركتك يا ماما كاندى *
*ميرسى ليكى*​


----------



## marcelino (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لن تنساها ابدا*

* *أنك أخفيت حبا لكي لا تلفت الانتباه للناس من حولك*


*اكثر من رائع تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لن تنساها ابدا*



marcelino قال:


> **أنك أخفيت حبا لكي لا تلفت الانتباه للناس من حولك*​
> 
> 
> *اكثر من رائع تسلم ايدك*​


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لن تنساها ابدا*

*كلام جميل جدا

شكرا جوجو

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لن تنساها ابدا*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا​*
> 
> *شكرا جوجو*​
> 
> *وربنا يعوض تعبك*​


*\ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا مايكل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## dona ad (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لن تنساها ابدا*

الموضوع كلة بجد تحفة وبيحصل فعلا  شكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## nortonishak (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لن تنساها ابدا*

الاحاسيس كلها نابعه من قلب صادق الله على هذه الاحاسيس


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لن تنساها ابدا*



dona ad قال:


> الموضوع كلة بجد تحفة وبيحصل فعلا شكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لن تنساها ابدا*



nortonishak قال:


> الاحاسيس كلها نابعه من قلب صادق الله على هذه الاحاسيس


*ميرسى لمرورك *
*نورت*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansour (14 يوليو 2009)

*أحاسيس لا تنساها ابــدا*

*أحاسيس لن تنساها أبدا



*أنك أحببت يوما شخص ولكنه جرحك بصراحته بعدم حبك


*أنك أحسست يوما بالحنان تجاه أحدهم ولكن لم تجد حضن يدفئك


*أنك رأيت الأمل في أعين أحدهم ولكن لم تتسنا لك الفرصة لمقابلتهم ثانية


*أنك شعرت بالخيبة لعدم تقديمك كل شيء جميل لأعز إنسان على قلبك

*أنك أنزلت دمعة بسبب شخص لم يقدم لك سوى الألم


*أنك فقدت كل ثقتك بذاتك لعدم قدرتك على تحقيق ما تريده


*أنك شعرت بالظلم جراء معاملة الناس السيئة لك


*أنك أحسست بالوحدة لعدم ايجادك الحبيب الذي يسعدك


*أنك أحسست بالحزن على شيء فقدته وكان أجمل شيء بحياتك


*أنك أحببت نفسك لمجرد شعورك بأنك الأفضل


*أنك أزلت الثقة التي منحتها لمن حولك بسبب انسان أو صديق قد خانك


*أنك شعرت بالندم على أشياء فعلتها دون أن تعلم حتى تستيقظ بعد فوات الاوان


*أنك أحسست بشعور تجاه شخص لم تحسه بحياتك تجاه أ حد…


*أنك أخفيت حبا لكي لا تلفت الانتباه للناس من حولك


*بأنك نظرت يوما إلى أعين شخص فلم تجد سوى نظرة ساخرة


*وأنك إذا تكلمت مع أحدهم ما يؤلمك فيكون رأيه فيك بأنك مريض نفسيا


*وانك فجأة تنظر للوقت فترى انك تائه بين السنين وبين الاوقات


*وانك توهم روحك بأنها محتاجة لأحد فلا تجد المعين…….. وتبقى تائه ببحور


الدنيا المليئة بالناس الذين تصل درجة الخيانة عندهم الى تضييع أعز أصدقائهم

دون أن يشعروا.................


*فهل مررت بهذا الشعور أن أعز صديق أصبح يبحث عن أشياء كي يهدم حياتك بها


*وأنك أخفقت يوما في تحقيق ما تريد فلا تسمع سوى صوت الأبواب التي تغلق في وجهك............


*وانك تمسح دمع الأخرين لكي تخفي أثار دمعك النائي............


*وأنك تقول لنفسك ما يرضيها وتنسى ما يرضي الأخرين .......


*وأنك تهان احيانا من أغلى الناس عليك معتقدا أنهم ينصحوك بقولهم


*وأنك لم تعد ترى أحدا في اللحظة التي كنت بحاجة لهم


*وأنك لم تنسى الكلام الذي جرحك من أغلى الناس عليك


*وأنك شعرت بالظلم تجاه نفسك وكنت انت الظالم لها


*وأنك تشعر بالشوق لمجرد مرورك بأماكن كانت تعني لك الكثير


*وأنك تسمع صوت الأحجار تتكلم في الأماكن التي كانت لك فيها ذكريات


*فقل لي هل لك ان تنسى تلك الأحاسيس التي تعمقت في قلبك ؟​*


----------



## فيرو فيفو (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لا تنساها ابــدا*

موضوع رائع يامنصور
ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لا تنساها ابــدا*



> *فقل لي هل لك ان تنسى تلك الأحاسيس التي تعمقت في قلبك ؟



*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لا تنساها ابــدا*

موضوع راااااائع

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لا تنساها ابــدا*


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لا تنساها ابــدا*

*موضوع رائع
مرسي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لا تنساها ابــدا*


جميل  يا منصور

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## shery_pro (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لا تنساها ابــدا*

موضوع بجد رائع جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## maro sweety (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لا تنساها ابــدا*

موووضووع رووعة بجد


----------



## وليم تل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لا تنساها ابــدا*

شكرا منصور
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## mero_engel (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لا تنساها ابــدا*

فعلا احاسيس مؤلمه جدا 
صعب حد ينساها 
بشكرك عزيزتي 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لا تنساها ابــدا*

كلها احاسيس صعبه جدا مستحيل انساها
ميرسي يا منصور
علي الموضوع الرائع
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لا تنساها ابــدا*

*موضوع رائع جدا


شكرا

العدرا معاك​*


----------



## tena_tntn (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أحاسيس لا تنساها ابــدا*

*موضوع حلو قوى 
شكرا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------

